

Ask HN: Help create a new word: Solusify - ChikkaChiChi

We&#x27;ve all done it.  One post on HackerNews and suddenly we begin to question everything we know about programming. You dive through benchmarks, bug lists, mailing lists, etc. and four hours later you realize you are on step 8 of a tutorial for some new framework you think will solve all your problems.<p>I humbly propose a new word specific to this issue:<p>Solusify (n.) The act of spending more time researching and learning new tools than actually using them in production or solving problems.<p>e.g.&quot;Stop solusifying your nomenclature and get back to solving real problems!&quot;
======
dragonwriter
I'd prefer "ergaleíoskepsis" for this (from the greek "tool" and "gazing", and
by analogy to the more common "oomphaloskepsis", navel-gazing.)

------
alsothings
Is it meant to be an amalgam of 'solution' and '-ify'?

Can you differentiate between other similar already in use terms like 'yak
shaving'
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yak_shaving](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/yak_shaving)
or 'bikeshedding'
[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bikeshedding](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bikeshedding)
?

~~~
wikwocket
Also, 'analysis paralysis' seems to be a related concept.

~~~
dragonwriter
I would go farther and say that its not that analysis paralysis is a related
concept, but that the concept here is a special case of analysis paralysis.

------
jstanley
Care to explain the etymology?

------
X4
@ChikkaChiChi

I hoped to find a tool that helps me creating "new words" for a potential
start-up by putting up words relating to the business.

We all know how hard it is to find an available domain, but it's equally hard
to come up with something short, but memorable too.

You see, not all of us look for stuff that they won't ever use.

